# Fredericksburg, VA - George 5284 Sable



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12254500

Spotsylvania Co AS George #5284, Sable








[/img]


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

More about George #5284, Sable


I am available for adoption on 10/28/08. Space is limited. Come in to meet me, or call to get more information at (540) 507-7459. 

We are a small facility and run out of space quickly- This is an unfortunate result of pet overpopulation, please spay or neuter and microchip your pet today.

All adoptions are based on a first-come first-serve baisis on the day the dog is available. You must be at least 18 years of age and provide a current ID. Also, if you have other dogs or children, we suggest that you bring them in to visit before adoption. Most of our dogs are strays and we can only guess by observing the behavior of the animal in the kennel and interaction by the shelter staff, whether they are good with other animals or children. 

Adoption fee is $85. This will cover a heart-worm test, a 1 year rabies vaccine, and spay or neuter. All animals must be altered before leaving the shelter if older than 16 weeks. 

Shelter Hours: Monday - Saturday 
Office Hours: 8am - 4:30pm 
Kennel Area & Adoptions: 10am - 3:30pm
Sunday - closed 

For Immediate information on our animals please contact the front desk at (540)507-7459. 

Response by email could take 24 - 36 hours. 
Thank You!

Email: [email protected]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

All these beautiful sables are killing me!!! I wish we could bring back the days when they were only preferred by the working dog people.








And what is up with the name George? That's the second sable George on here in just the past few day. I hate that too.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

My breeder wouldnt even let us have one of the sable pups from his recent DDR/working lines unless you have owned shepherds before and were aware of the work they take. The sables of the litter had the highest drives but because we have gone through training through him and he knows we wont give up on a dog because ultimately its our fault if we fail her in training. We are also previous GSD owners. 

Wish people would really THINK about thier choices before they decide.. "oh yah i think a german shepherd sounds good." Especially if they dont have the time for it and time for training it properly and give it job. Angers me.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed


----------

